
London attack: PM's condemnation of tech firms criticised - wgx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40149649
======
BrandonMarc
Typical politician: never waste a crisis.

Oh, was there an attack? Okay, let's cram through some wholly-unrelated policy
change that we couldn't normally get away with. Simultaneously, let's
completely ignore anything related to the actual attackers.

------
knolan
Erode another freedom to gain further control over the lives of citizens to
fight an extremist viewpoint hell bent on controlling the lives of its
subjugates.

